# TV/Broadband



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi 
It looks like i maybe moving sooner than next year to spain and want to get my head around the TV and broadband, at the moment i have a Sky package for broadband and tv with some movies which cost around £1300 a year plus Netficks and Amazon prime with an additional firestick... i want to reduce my yearly costs.
i have a sky box and it makes sense to keep a basic packaged with sky and use a large dish to get uk programmes.
do the tv streaming boxes work in spain? because i'm with sky i found they restricted what i could see so dont use one in the uk.
can a get a broadband supply good enough for movies at a reasonably price in Spain?

I have read Broadband is expensive but i do watch films a lot ... any advice would be helpful 

many thanks 

Jo


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Whereabouts in Spain will you be? (it makes a big difference to the dish size).


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

i'm looking between Murcia and Valencia a little in land i don't need a sea view as long as i have a pool ideally somewhere near Alicante but i'm flexible :]


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

In the Valencia area, a dish of at least 110x120cms is required for most of the UK TV channels. Some areas towards the south require the slightly larger 125x135cm Anything larger is a bonus. But reception can still be affected by heavy rains.

Your Netflix and Amazon accounts will work, but you will be limited to content designed for users in Spain, and so that content can and will differ to what is available in the UK.


re broadband.
Depends where you are moving to.
Most "urban" areas will have broadband...but this can very from 1m downlaod to 20m download, all depends if you are "rural" or "urban" areas.
Areas are now starting to get fibre.
Some areas dont have broadband, so have to rely on "wireless" / 4G internet systems
Various companies offer various packages at various prices.
So it may be best to see where you are thinking of first before checking these out


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

sat said:


> Your Netflix and Amazon accounts will work, but you will be limited to content designed for users in Spain, and so that content can and will differ to what is available in the UK.


Don't know about Amazon but the Spanish Netflix content is pretty much the same as the UK now. And you can also get HBO here, which you can't in the UK because of a deal with Sky Atlantic - great for Game of Thrones fans! It's only €8 a month.


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank you, hope to come over early June :]


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

sounds a good deal thank you :]


----------

